# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  zaqwsx170's workbook

## zaqwsx170

Hey there! I'm going to attempt to start recalling and attaining lucidity in my dreams. I think that this week I am going to focus on recalling at least one dream each night. I am basically a beginner.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hello zaq! (haha too lazy to type out the whole name but apparently not lazy enough to type out this long sentence in parentheses)

Welcome to the class! I'm assuming you have started with a dream journal already. What are some of your goals? Fly, shoot lasers, or anything you wanna achieve? It'd be awesome to know  :smiley:

----------


## zaqwsx170

Well I had gotten somewhat into lucid dreaming in May/early June, but then I started this 9 week long internship that had pretty long hours and I didn't really have the time to get enough sleep. But now I do, and it should remain that way for the next few months. I don't have any super specific goals as far as abilities I'd like to develop (though I found the notion of 360o vision appealing!), as much as I'd like to remember many more of my dreams and be able to have adventures in them. I've been a member here for a long time (6 years?!?!) but only recently have I actually gotten serious about it.

I remember when I read Laberge's the world of lucid dreaming he mentioned that he could have 4 lucid dreams a night at will. That would be my ultimate goal, though even being able to remember 4 dreams a night is a penultimate goal that I have yet to reach.

So this week...

1. I will attempt to remember at least 1 dream every night. I did this last night, so I'm off to some sort of start. I have always had a ton of trouble with waking up in the middle of the night to recall dreams though, so I'm unsure how to go about increasing my recall to more than 1...

2. I will do the finger through palm reality check every time I (i) get into or out of a car, (ii) eat food, (iii) enter or leave a building. This will probably take me a few days to make a consistent habit though.

3. Become very aware of my surroundings *at least* for a few minutes after the times I do RCs.

I guess if I had a question right now it would be, "If I can consistently recall 1 dream every night when waking up in the morning, how can I improve my recall to 2-4 dreams per night?"

----------


## Caenis

Hey zaq, welcome to the class.  You should be able to remember 2-4 dreams with practice.   :smiley:   Apple juice or B6 (found in bananas) can help to make your dreams more vivid, thus easier to remember.  You could also use a mantra, something like "I remember all of my dreams."  Personalized mantras are always good!  You can recite mantras during the day, or for a few minutes before or while you fall asleep.  Also, try to make sure you have plenty of time to lay in bed and think about your dreams when you wake up.

If you want to try using WBTB, you can either go to bed an hour early, or drink something before you go to bed.

----------


## zaqwsx170

All right. I've been remembering a dream each night when I wake up in the morning. Trying to get more...

----------


## realdealmagic

Good work with the recall. Just keep up a dream journal, writing in it every time you wake up regardless of how well you've done, and you'll be up to 3 or 4 dreams per night at some point!

----------

